# Beast - sewer rodder for sale



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Check this out. Going cheap, Right up your alley Sewer Rat.

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/tls/5935304872.html


I could clean the H*ll out of kitchen sinks with this Baby.


----------

